# Pic's from the Meet



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Here we go i will do some reviews in each section later in week as very busy start to the week , but here is some of the pic's that made the meet the Best Craig , Andy & Pete had been to, the turnout was excellent and made it all worthwhile for sure.

First up Andy mr Carpro uk doing DLUX Demo , and i finished the other 3 today looking great



Callum on the Aeolus Turbo it seemed well recieved and excellent as got hot air fuction , just like me the wife says



Darth Vader , oh know it's Craig taking sensible measures for the Finest



Andy hard at work



Iron X doing a great job on new wheels



Craig Doing Demo on engine plastic, came up fantastic , well pleased





A Member had at work beffing excess residue



Is that a Flex i see in the man's hands i wonder if he was trying to pull the brushes out of it so Pete had to use the Festool.



Getting ready to machine



My new toy getting a demo, love the vortex Craig said i did not need one for 5 car's so i thought i would buy one LOL so next time is going to say i need one



A members motor getting a clean in case next door thinks its mine very tidy ST



The Pro's in action



A man on a washing mission we learned alot even at wash stage From Craig & Andy, quick some one call the RSPCA where did that man get the mitt from



Demo Golf seemed to be big talking point



Andy giving his advice on best wash tips to save marring paint



Pete with his favorite machine of the day, doing a power of work



Coming along nicely





To men flat out maching



Alan on phoning his blon again he most be in love



Just a few to start with will get the result up soon got a few shots when sun came out at supper time, thanks to all again for a great meet and for Craig, Andy and Pete being on hand to give us some great knowledge and tips



Some of Carpro's new products in action, the left side of the bonnet did not like water after that was applied



Here is just a few pic's that don't do justice to the stunning finish due to the sun hiding behind clouds ,hope you like. Thank's to the Three amigo's 
When the weather improves i plan to do a shoot to show of the finish as it deserves



















My new tool for applying DLUX in hard to reach places Patent soon to be applied





























Wheels and Calipers Finished in DLUX, i love the Stuff , Totally hooked covering everything in it


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

nice one lads and i nearly fell of me chair seeing craig with a flex in his hands my oh my :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Callummarshall (Oct 19, 2012)

lovely derek!

have fun with the dlux and the honeycomb mesh?!
did it take you long to finish the wheels and calipers?
the bottom plastics look a bit darker after the pics too! or is it just the camera?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I've saved that picture of Craig to his contact details


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Callummarshall said:


> lovely derek!
> 
> have fun with the dlux and the honeycomb mesh?!
> did it take you long to finish the wheels and calipers?
> the bottom plastics look a bit darker after the pics too! or is it just the camera?


Took 1 hour a wheel off clean , eraser, DLUX calipers ,Wheel's and back on , yes lower grills made a little tool to get in back of mesh to get good even coat with excess removed , yes it is darker and more rich colour i like it a lot, did all metal under bonnet as advised by craig to give protection as no lacquer, also all the other plastic under bonnet , overkill i know but worth it for sure, love the stuff. Lower valance was tricky for sure but soon got it perfected and good even coat applied can't wait to see the beading, not that i want anymore rain:lol:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Looked a great day buddy ,car looking very nice indeed:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

suspal said:


> nice one lads and i nearly fell of me chair seeing craig with a flex in his hands my oh my :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


I was shocked but i'm sure he may be colour blind and just picked up the wrong one as was Flex & Festools all over the place:lol:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

stangalang said:


> I've saved that picture of Craig to his contact details


Craig's never gonna let this one down matt,i think craig wants to join our flex club secretly :lol:


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Did the pictures of the fabric protectant come out ok?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Will_G said:


> Did the pictures of the fabric protectant come out ok?


ops i missed that one's Will i will go and have a look thanks Derek:thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks very nice. 

Enjoy.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Just found this one on Vortex Trial

One nice a clean matt


2 min later one very dirty mat


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Looks very nice.
> 
> Enjoy.


Thanks Kerr, have you recovered from the weekend away?
Will finally get onto enjoying driving it know


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Looks like you fellas had a great time and the car looks fantastic!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

McClane said:


> Looks like you fellas had a great time and the car looks fantastic!


Thanks, yes hectic but great day from start to finish even though it rained most of the day did not spoil i thing:thumb:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Had a great laugh, sorry I couldn't make it for longer. It's terrible when work gets in the way of a social life!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> Thanks Kerr, have you recovered from the weekend away?
> Will finally get onto enjoying driving it know


Just flew back tonight and I've got tomorrow to recover.

Might have to clean my car now.


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

Will_G said:


> Did the pictures of the fabric protectant come out ok?


The first attempt or the second one?! :lol:

Andy


----------



## petefinlay9 (Dec 1, 2009)

We do have quite a few machines between us haha . Great pictures Derek , even some with andy working :doublesho lol. It was a great day :thumb:


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

CarPro.UK said:


> The first attempt or the second one?! :lol:
> 
> Andy


Was the first attempt not the before pic :tumbleweed:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

Car looks great Derek and looks like you all had a good meet.
stevie


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

cotter said:


> Had a great laugh, sorry I couldn't make it for longer. It's terrible when work gets in the way of a social life!


Nae bother Cotter , think we will have another before the end of year, and will be no excuses this time:thumb: glad you made it down for a while all be it i forgot about your lunch i promised you:lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Nice write up del boy,car looks good:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Black Magic Detail said:


> Car looks great Derek and looks like you all had a good meet.
> stevie


Thanks Stevie , well pleased with result in deed, just the weather was poor but , hey great day was had by all , and that's what is was all about, and ofcoure getting a very glossy car at the end


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

stangalang said:


> I've saved that picture of Craig to his contact details


Yes that is indeed me using Andy's VRG.. not fair to slag it without testing..

Used it to remove a deep scratch from the roof.. and I hope I never have to use one again the rest of my life.. F*cking horrible machine imo.. Vibrates more than any DA on the market.

Like holding a bloody jackhammer!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> Yes that is indeed me using Andy's VRG.. not fair to slag it without testing..
> 
> Used it to remove a deep scratch from the roof.. and I hope I never have to use one again the rest of my life.. F*cking horrible machine imo.. Vibrates more than any DA on the market.
> 
> Like holding a bloody jackhammer!


:lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> Yes that is indeed me using Andy's VRG.. not fair to slag it without testing..
> 
> Used it to remove a deep scratch from the roof.. and I hope I never have to use one again the rest of my life.. F*cking horrible machine imo.. Vibrates more than any DA on the market.
> 
> Like holding a bloody jackhammer!


Aye so that is why my garage floor was vibrating :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Nice write up del boy,car looks good:thumb:


Thanks , yes well please with the finish achieved in timescale remarkable


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Looked a good day out to me! :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

s29nta said:


> Looked a good day out to me! :thumb:


Thanks yes , will have to set up another this year for sure, as you learn so much in the time.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looked out the rest of the pic's finally

One for Craig to print out knowing a Flex lover is actually happy using a Festool LOL



Members car finally cleaned nice



Me Drying the wheels and trying not to hide the Carpro bag so they forget to take it back



Shaping up nicely



Andy and Will hard at work and me watching the progress



Carpro Fabric & Leather Coat in action Demo, hope i posted the correct pic LOL



Ethan washing another demo car



Shop Stewards meeting



Was told by a few members what ST stood for but i think i will keep this a secret lol


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah that's the fabric protector photo should be a couple others showing the water sitting on the mat but my photo skills maybe aren't the best


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Will_G said:


> Yeah that's the fabric protector photo should be a couple others showing the water sitting on the mat but my photo skills maybe aren't the best


 This the one Will:thumb:


----------



## MJI4742 (May 18, 2011)

Must have been a great day by the looks of it. Just a pity I missed it but will make the next one hopefully.
That would have been another Flex for the guys to have a blast with. 
I am well impressed Derek and your car even looks better than your garage.
Great job lads


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

MJI4742 said:


> Must have been a great day by the looks of it. Just a pity I missed it but will make the next one hopefully.
> That would have been another Flex for the guys to have a blast with.
> I am well impressed Derek and your car even looks better than your garage.
> Great job lads


Thanks Mikey, it think Craig , Andy & Pete are keen to come back up before the end of the year to do another , by the sounds of it, and the day althought no set structure went like clockwork with , us all doing different demo's and also working on my motor, just a pity the sun did not come out fully to get the pics the finish deserves, but may get some sun soon:thumb:
I will give you a shout when we have the next one, as i'm confident we can have another good turnout, by going by feedback of those tha came.


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

A few pictures I took on the day of the general hustle and bustle. :thumb:

I think the photos show just how much was going on- something for everyone I hoped. Again- a great amount of commendation for Derek for organising the day and keeping it going throughout. :thumb:

Enjoy...

















And- the car in all its beauty. :thumb:



Thanks again to everyone I met on the day.

Andy


----------



## verbarthe (Feb 28, 2009)

Looks like a good day was had by all and a stunning result on the new 330d and an already lovely car made beautiful .:thumb:


----------



## Mini me (May 12, 2010)

thanks for a great day Derek, it was good to meet some fellow members and pick up some tips from the other lads and also some car pro goodies which were tried out on sunday with good results .


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks , Andy your comments are very much appreciated , as the day disappeared , very quickly, next time you will have to stay over at the holiday home so we could have a few beers after all the work, thanks for loading some more pics , some good ones there


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

verbarthe said:


> Looks like a good day was had by all and a stunning result on the new 330d and an already lovely car made beautiful .:thumb:


Thanks for that, yes they did a fantastic job, a guy said to me so you just call up a heep of people that you don't know to detail your car for you, that's clever he said. :lol: if only it was that simple :lol:


----------



## MCZ2047 (Oct 10, 2007)

That's is one cracking garage and car you have there Derek. Looks like a brilliant day.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

MCZ2047 said:


> That's is one cracking garage and car you have there Derek. Looks like a brilliant day.


Thanks , was great day , and great result:buffer:


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah was an awesome day thanks again Derek!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

EthanCrawford said:


> Yeah was an awesome day thanks again Derek!


Will have another this year for sure:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Lot of standing about from me in the photos. The way it should be :thumb:

Hit me up for the next one look forward to it. Hopefully not in that bloody corsa


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> Lot of standing about from me in the photos. The way it should be :thumb:
> 
> Hit me up for the next one look forward to it. Hopefully not in that bloody corsa


:lol: thought you had died with my cooking , nothing wrong with the Corsa, did you get the chain done on the sat?.
Will be setting up another before year end got some plans already to improve on this meet, had a chat with Craig so will keep you posted, going to be a very hands on one for all the next time:thumb:


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Well if you need another BMW to work on 

It was just unfortunate about the rain in the afternoon that we couldn't really get out on the golf


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Will_G said:


> Well if you need another BMW to work on
> 
> It was just unfortunate about the rain in the afternoon that we couldn't really get out on the golf


Will have that problem solved for next time:thumb: Another Car


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Chain is done and have a buyer for it


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> Chain is done and have a buyer for it


That's good Al , what you after know?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Head is telling me to go for an Audi A3 S Line :thumb:

Heart is telling me to go for a civic!!


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

alan_mcc said:


> head is telling me to go for an audi a3 s line :thumb:
> 
> Heart is telling me to go for a civic!!


heart, heart, heart!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> Head is telling me to go for an Audi A3 S Line :thumb:
> 
> Heart is telling me to go for a civic!!


Beemer all the way


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Mick said:


> heart, heart, heart!


:lol: Heart heart heart don't get you to your work on time though, but have to say for petrol head:thumb:


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> Beemer all the way


:thumb:

A3 is dull as dishwater, i test drove one but went for the 1 series as it was a much better car.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Jammy J said:


> :thumb:
> 
> A3 is dull as dishwater, i test drove one but went for the 1 series as it was a much better car.


That's more like it, know time for the TT to hit Auto Trader


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> That's more like it, know time for the TT to hit Auto Trader


Lol  haven't a clue what to go for though.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Jammy J said:


> Lol  haven't a clue what to go for though.


M135i no other choice needed


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> M135i no other choice needed


In estoril blue, sorted!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Jammy J said:


> In estoril blue, sorted!


Know you are speaking the same lingo, but better Valencia orange, unless you want to store in my garage:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

not valencia orange


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> not valencia orange


Don't want to many EBII up here :lol: don't tell him that :lol:


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> Don't want to many EBII up here :lol: don't tell him that :lol:


...


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Jammy J said:


> ...


Well have you got a Beemer yet:thumb:


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> Well have you got a Beemer yet:thumb:


Lol ive got too much work on atm to have a look around.


----------

